# Folienverlege-Tips gesucht



## katja (15. März 2012)

Ein sonniges  an alle

Heute wurde nun Vlies und Folie geliefert  Das Vlies war ruckzuck drin, mit der Folie allerdings steh ich jetzt schon auf Kriegsfuß :evil

Da das "Loch" momentan nur 1/3 Sonne abbekommt ist die Folie in den schattigen Bereichen kaum zu bändigen,
ich weiß nicht, was ich da für Brocken drauflegen soll, damit sie bleibt, wo ich sie haben möchte 
Und überall lese ich, dass man die kleinen Falten alle in einer Ecke zu *einer* großen legen soll..... schön! Aber dann habe ich in dieser Ecke die Folie ja 4-lagig :?

Morgen habe ich Helferlein hier, ich hoffe, dann gehts etwas besser (wenn ich drin sitz, lässt sich so schlecht außen ziehen  ),
dennoch hoffe ich, ihr habt den ein oder anderen hilfreichen Tip für mich :beten

Vielleicht hilft ein Foto vom Ist-Zustand....und ja, ich hab die Folie vielleicht ein bissel zu groß gemessen.... lala1


----------



## Lucy2412 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hallo,

da warst du ja schon richtig fleißig. Wir konnten es damals auch nicht abwarten und haben gleich mit dem verlegen der Folie angefangen. Du solltest wenn die Folie in der Tiefwassezone richtig liegt, egal ob die Folie da Blasen schlägt oder nicht, das erste Wasser einlassen, dann legt sich die Folie von allein. Danach Stück für Stück versuchen die Folie so glatt und faltenfrei weiter nach oben zu arbeiten und wieder mit Wasser auffüllen. Lass es über Nacht stehen und fülle den Teich erst am nächsten Tag komplett auf. Viel Spass, das Wetter ist ja ideal. Reste der Folie würde ich nicht abscheiden, sonder am Rand verstecken, falls du in den nächsten Jahren doch mal vergrößern möchtest.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hi Katja,

ich habe die Folie erstmal einige Zeit in der Sonne liegen lassen, Achtung bitte nicht auf den Rasenlegen, der verbrennt unter der Hitzeentwicklung der Folie. Diese kannst Du dann noch anfassen, sie wird sehr geschmeidig und lässt sich besser verlegen. 

Mach in den Ecken eine große umgeschlagene Falte und zieh die Folie richtig. Nachdem die Falte liegt, oben nen Stein drauflegen. Am besten so im Urzeigersinn vorgehen.

Mir half es, dass ich etwas Wasser vielleicht so 10cm vorher nach dem groben legen eingelassen habe, da hast Du so eine Art Grundgewicht.

Wenn Du fertig bist, lass einige Zeit noch genügend Folie rundherum stehen, der Teich/ Folie setzt sich noch. Später beachte bitte, dass Du eine richtige Kapillarsperre baust.

Zum Teich, in der Mitte hätte ich das eben gemacht, sieht aus wie ein Erdbuckel. Den würd ich auf jeden Fall begradigen. Auch würde ich die 1. Stufe für Pflanzen etwas breiter machen, sieht mir ziemlich eng aus. (Mach ein Gefälle nach hinten damit das Substrat gut liegen bleibt.)


----------



## Ironm (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hallo Lucy,

ich glaub zu dieser Jahreszeit eine Folie schön zu verlegen ist schon ne Herausforderung.

Ich bin bei mir so vorgegangen:
1. Schritt: Ich hab mir 5 Bekannte eingeladen. 
2. Schritt: 4 von denen haben dann von außen die Folie so gut wie möglich auf Spannung gehalten. 
3. Wasser marsch
4. Ich bin dann mit dem verbliebenden Bekannten in den Teich gesprungen und haben dann - währenddessen das Wasser in den Teich lief - versucht alle Falten so gut wie möglich zu verdecken.

Hatt bei mir eigentlich ganz gut geklappt.

An deiner Stelle und unter Berücksichtigung der Aktuellen Temperaturen würde ich es so machen.
1. Schritt: 5 Bekannte eingeladen. 
2. Schritt: 3 + Du versuchst von außen die Folie so gut wie möglich auf Spannung zu halten. 
3.Schritt: Wasser marsch
4. Schritt: Die 2 Bekannten (die du am wenigsten leiden kannst) lässt du während das kalte Wasser in den Teich läuft in den Teich springen 
5. Schritt: Die 2 Bekannten im Teich versuchen alle Falten so gut wie möglich zu verdecken.

Ich glaub du kriegst es hin!

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Lucy2412 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*



Ironm schrieb:


> Hallo Lucy,
> 
> ich glaub zu dieser Jahreszeit eine Folie schön zu verlegen ist schon ne Herausforderung.
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht von der Beschaffenheit der Folie augegangen, sondern als Frau vom Feeling das sich heute endlich mal die Sonne blicken läßt und das draußen arbeiten lockt, man kann sich natürlich auch Regenwetter wünschen


----------



## katja (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Tips 

Ich wollte eigentlich (nachdem die Folie liegt) erstmal Substrat und Pflanzen einbringen, wenn das Wasser schon drin ist, gestaltet sich das doch schwieriger... :?


Vergrößern werde ich aus Platzgründen definitv nicht, und da der "Teich" ja ringsum an Weg oder Terrasse grenzt, habe ich schon die ideale Randlösung gefunden, nur die Umsetzung muss dann noch klappen 

Der "Buckel" ist das Bett für nen großen Granit-Quellstein, wird somit also nicht abgegraben 

Zum besseren Verständnis: begonnen hat mein Umbau unter der Rubrik Miniteiche 

Was mach ich denn nun mit der riesigen 4-Lagen-Falte?


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hi Katja,

du hast nicht zu groß bemessen.
Es sieht so aus, als ob du noch etwas mehr buddeln solltest, damit die Folie gut reinpasst. 
Mehr Wasser ist meist von Vorteil.


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Servus Katja



> Ich wollte eigentlich (nachdem die Folie liegt) erstmal Substrat und Pflanzen einbringen, wenn das Wasser schon drin ist, gestaltet sich das doch schwieriger...



Pumpe rein, Teich leer pumpen ... Substrat rein, Pflanzen rein ...

Achja, Quellstein nicht vergessen, Pumpe und Schlauch für den Quellstein installieren ...*VORSICHT !!!!!! nicht an den Strom, wenn du im Wasser planscht *....

Wasser marsch ... Gartenschlauch in Kübel und überquellen lassen (verhindert übermäßiges aufspülen des Substrates)


----------



## Ironm (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*



katja schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich (nachdem die Folie liegt) erstmal Substrat und Pflanzen einbringen, wenn das Wasser schon drin ist, gestaltet sich das doch schwieriger... :?



Geh doch Stufe für Stufe vor. Ich hab bei mir an der untersten Stufe (Tiefe ca. 130cm) keine Pflanzen und auch kein Substrat eingebracht. Hier liegt die blanke Folie  
Hab hier zunächst, die Folie grob ausgerichtet und ca 50cm Wasser reingelassen. So dass das Wasser grad so nicht in die nächste Stufe (80cm) reingelaufen ist. 

In dieser Stufe habe ich dann Substrat eingebracht und die Pflanzen gepflanzt.

Wasser wieder bis zur nächsten Stufe steigen lassen (in der Zwischenzeit immer wieder die Folie ausgerichtet).

Dann in der nächsten Stufe Substrat eingebracht und die Pflanzen eingepfalnzt.

Wasser steigenlassen usw.

Bei deiner 4-lagigen Falte kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen! 
Falten lassen sich aber nicht ganz verhindern. Und wenn du sowieso vor hast Substrat in deinen Teich zu geben, dann kannst du auch viele Falten kaschieren! 

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## katja (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

vielen dank auch euch für die hilfe 

@jörg: wie schon gesagt, platz ist leider begrenzt 

@helmut: das wäre meine nächste frage gewesen. muss ich dann nicht befürchten, dass die folie wieder wellen schlägt, sobald der wasserdruck weg ist? :?

@marco: das wäre auch eine variante. falten wird es geben, klar, aber ich möchte keine monsterfalten  und gerade an den schrägen bleibt das substrat ja nicht liegen, da ist dann nix mit verstecken :?

morgen sind wir, wie gesagt, zu viert. mal schauen, was wir dann wie schaffen 
ach ja, der stein wird morgen auch gebohrt und platziert


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hallo katja,
die Folie hast Du doch gut hingekriegt . Die Falten kann man ziehen wie man will, die bleiben halt. Ob viele kleine oder wenige große, macht da keinen Unterschied. Mach' ja nicht den Fehler, die Folie am Boden so zu dehnen, dass sich nach oben raus die Falten reduzieren! Ich würde auch Helmuts Vorschlag folgen, den Teich erst mal zu befüllen. Dann die Folie am Rand noch mal richten, und den Teich leer pumpen. Danach kannst Du schrittweise auffüllen und pflanzen, oder halt erst auffüllen (ist was für ganz Harte... ). Das Wochenende wird ja schön warm, das sollte sich doch lohnen !


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hi Katja,

in der Tiefe gibt es meist weniger Beschränkungen. 

Bei dem bohren viel Geduld, mein Quellstein hat einige Stunden (+1 Bohrer) in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## katja (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

gut hingekriegt??  naja....ich bin noch lang nicht zufrieden 

also du meinst auch, dass die folie nach dem abpumpen noch anständig liegt und sich nicht wieder aufbäumt?

das bohren macht ein fachmann jörg, mal sehen, wie lang er braucht!


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

hey katja, ich hätte da noch eine idee. wie wäre es mit warmen wasser aus dem haus?! 20cm rein,dann kannste auch locker rein krabbeln. die widerspenstige folie mit warmen wasser aus der gießkanne begießen und sie läßt sich geschmeidig verlegen. vielleicht auch gleich das substrat einbringen und wenn du fertig bist,wie helmut sagte,eimer rein und komplett auffüllen. mandy


----------



## katja (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

warmes wasser hört sich verlockend an  nur leider ist der nächste wasserhahn damit zu weit für nen schlauch :?


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Na wieviel paßt denn ins teichlein rein? wie wäre es mit ner gießkanne . . . die dir dein gatte immer wieder gefüllt bringt    mandy


----------



## katja (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

 wieviel da rein passt, aber mit der 10-l-kanne zu flitzen.....mal schauen :?

(wenn ich auf nen gatten warten muss, ist das ding noch jahrelang leer)


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hi Katja,
Fachmann zum bohren hört sich gut an. Hoffentlich weiß er auch schon, dass es Granit ist. 

Morgen soll es schön warm werden, dann lässt sich die Folie besser in die Ecken ziehen.
Die Falten sind nach ein paar Monaten sowieso zugewachsen, sollte also kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## katja (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

er hat ihn sich heut angeschaut 

jaaaa, bis 24 grad morgen 

monate.... geduld ist nicht wirklich meine stärke....


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*



katja schrieb:


> (wenn ich auf nen gatten warten muss, ist das ding noch jahrelang leer)



Upps . . . eins meiner liebsten näpfchen. . . ein fettnäpchen.  sagtest du nicht der teich ist an der terrasse? da wird doch ein wasserhahn (küche,bad) nicht sooo weit weg sein. ansonsten mußte die helferlein in die spur schicken. auf das wetter würde ich mich nicht verlassen. bei mir sollten es heute auch bis 19grad werden, waren aber nur 8,5grad. mandy


----------



## katja (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

ist doch kein problem 

oh doch, es war heute schon herrlich! war im t-shirt am werkeln und morgen wirds noch besser!

tja, baden, von der sonne verwöhnt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Wir bekommen morgen 19C :freu, ich freue mich übrigens mal nach so länger Zeit mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören und wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung  ich habe übrigens erst Substrat sowie die Pflanzen eingebracht und die Pumpe positioniert und dann erst geflutet.


----------



## katja (16. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

danke ralf, ich fühl mich auch gleich wieder wohl hier 

prinzipiell gefällt mir die vorstellung schon, während das wasser einläuft, alles richtig hinzudrücken, bin aber immer noch unschlüssig,
ob die folie dann auch so schön liegen bleibt, wenn ich das wasser wieder ablasse 

sind erstmal substrat und pflanzen drin kann man bestimmt nicht mehr so schön mit wassereinlauf die falten "wegdrücken" oder? :?

bei uns sollen es heute übrigens 24 grad werden!!


----------



## Eugen (16. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hi Katja,
da hast dir ja was ausgedacht. 
Bedingt durch die geringe Fläche und dem "Buckel" mitten im Teich,wirst du die Folie kaum besser verlegen können.
Ich persönlich hätte den "Buckel" weggelassen und dann den Sprudelstein "aufgebockt".
da wär dann auch noch schön Platz für die Pumpe drunterstellen.
Was soll denn für ein "Substrat" rein ??
Zumindest den Boden könntest du mit Sand/Kiesgemisch abdecken.
Die Schrägen mit größeren Kiesel hochbauen und Lücken mit groben Kies ausfüllen.
Den Rand dann mit einem Sand/Erdegemisch auffüllen.


----------



## katja (16. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*



> da hast dir ja was ausgedacht



wem sagst du das eugen.... 

wie hätte denn das "aufbocken" aussehen sollen, dass es dieses gewicht trägt? 

ich werde jetzt bestimmt nicht wieder anfangen zu buddeln  

gestern habe ich im kieswerk eimerweise lehm/sandgemisch und ganz feinen kies geholt, das soll rein. den rand werde ich wie gesagt an zwei seiten vermörteln
und an den anderen seiten die folie zwischen bestehenden granitwürfeln und ner reihe neuen hochkant ebenfalls einmörteln und hoffen, dass ich das so hinbekomme, dass sie oben nimmer rausspiggelt 


kann mir denn noch bitte einer die frage beantworten, was passiert, wenn ich das wasser wieder abpumpen würde. bleibt die folie dann schön dort wo sie war, oder siehts dann wieder so aus wie jetzt? :?


----------



## Eugen (16. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Jaja,ich weiß,nu is es zu spät. 
Fundament betonieren,Vlies und Folie drüber,auf die Folie 2,3 Lagen Vlies und dann mit Schwerbetonsteinen hochbauen.
Wassereinlassen wird dir wenig bringen,da ist der Druck zu gering (bei max 50cm Tiefe)
Leg auf die schlimmsten Falten einige große Kiesel und modellier dann mit deinem Substrat. Pflanzen rein und dann das Wasser gaaanz langsam einlaufen lassen, aufgeschwemmten Dreck abfischen und warten bis sich alles geklärt hat.


----------



## katja (16. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

es sind 65 cm an der tiefsten stelle 



ich hab noch etliche granitsteine hier rumliegen, ich denke mit denen könnt ich schon was kaschieren 

ab 13 uhr ist hier großeinsatz, drückt mir die däumchen, dass alles klappt :beten

und nochmal vielen dank an alle, die sich hier beteiligt haben


----------



## katja (16. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

 stein gebohrt und platziert, substrat und wasser zur hälfte drin 

hat alles wie am schnürchen geklappt, der stein hatte sich nach ca. 15 min bohren ergeben 

mit den falten bin ich auch ganz zufrieden, wenn erstmal alles bepflanzt und mit dem ein oder anderen granitstein dekoriert ist, sieht es bestimmt gut aus 

morgen werde ich mich dann mit dem rand befassen, hoffentlich bekomm ich das auch einigermaßen hin :?


----------



## Moonlight (16. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Vergiß die Bildchen nicht 

Mandy


----------



## katja (16. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

hab ich ehrlich gesagt total vergessen 

genau wie das schauen auf die wasseruhr 

aber morgen liefer ich foddos nach


----------



## Digicat (18. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Servus Katja

Was macht dein Teichlein


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Servus Katja,
wie willst du denn, ohne auf die Wasseruhr schauen, dein Profil richtig vervollständigen. 

Das Wasser muss also noch mal komplett raus und dann kannst du das Einlaufen und die Dekoration ordentlich mit Fotos dokumentieren.


----------



## katja (19. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

guten morgen die herren 

@helmut: dem gehts gut 
am samstag habe ich in 6-stündiger, mühevoller handarbeit das ufer ringsum modelliert. macht sogar fast spaß mit trasszementmörtel zu arbeiten 
die folie ist also ringsum ab und gut versteckt 
dann bin ich noch los, ne neue, stärkere pumpe kaufen, weil die 1000-er mir dann doch nicht genug geplätscher gemacht hat 
da meine tochter aber mit der kamera unterwegs war, wurde es nix mit fotos machen und gestern hats den ganzen tag geregnet :?
sollte es heute schöner werden, mache ich mal welche, wobei man vor lauter sand und kies, womit ich den mörtel bedeckt habe, nicht allzu viel vom ufer sieht 

@jörg:  
wie soll ich denn das wasser da wieder rausbekommen? der pumpenschlauch steckt fest im stein, das wird also schon mal nix 
da ich eigentlich nicht vorhabe fische einzusetzen (mein sohn schon), wäre das volumen aber auch nicht wirklich so wichtig denk ich


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*

Hallo Katja,

ich bin schon mächtig gespannt auf die Fotos.



> da ich eigentlich nicht vorhabe fische einzusetzen (mein sohn schon)


das riecht nach einer Teichvergrößerung 

LG Markus


----------



## katja (19. März 2012)

*AW: Folienverlege-Tips gesucht*



definitv nicht markus! wie gesagt: platzende


----------

